# Ciao ragazzi!



## Sesfips (11 Settembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti! 
Mi chiamo Davide e vengo da Como. Sono un tifoso avversario, precisamente interista.
Vi seguivo anche sul vecchio foro e ora vengo qui, ovviamente, con il massimo rispetto per tutti. 
Apprezzo molto il forum poichè, essendo un forum sul Milan, si parla molto di calcio in generale e non solo.
Scusate se mi sono dilungato, rinnovo comunque i miei saluti a tutti gli utenti.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

un altro cugino...benvenuto


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto uaglio'!


----------



## Sesfips (11 Settembre 2012)

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto Davide


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!!


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

Ciao


----------



## Milangirl (12 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto Davide


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Settembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------

